

Google Creates Job Search Engine For U.S. Military Veterans - ecaron
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_creates_job_search_engine_for_us_military_v.php

======
ecaron
Although this story is 90% fabulous news, the most disappointing part is how
Google is only using Schema.org when they need to scratch their own itch.

In June, I pushed hard for Google to launch a schema to focus on job postings
- [http://blog.linkup.com/2011/06/02/linkup-recommends-new-
job-...](http://blog.linkup.com/2011/06/02/linkup-recommends-new-job-listing-
format-for-schema-org/). It was completely ignored on every venue where I
mentioned it. Now they make their schema - <http://schema.org/JobPosting> \-
public 3 days before announcing this initiative.

Google postponing progress on Schema.org until it best suits ensures that I
won't take any of those schemas seriously ever again.

